# Western Flyer Identification Help



## Iceyak (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello, any information that you could provide on this  24" Western Flyer bicycle would be greatly appreciated. I've found a couple similair photos online but nothing more. There is a partial S/N due to rust, it reads F3848.  -Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 1, 2016)

Postwar Cleveland Welding Co. (CWC) Might be another code on the right side, under all the crust. Something like Cw, ACw, or 52Cw.


----------



## Iceyak (Oct 3, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Postwar Cleveland Welding Co. (CWC) Might be another code on the right side, under all the crust. Something like Cw, ACw, or 52Cw.



Thanks! I did indeed uncover a Cw.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 9, 2016)

Later '47 -'49 with that stamp.


----------



## Lance Puckett (Feb 28, 2017)

I am also trying to identify a bike. Older girls western flyer . Serial # is8H343664. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 28, 2017)

Here's a tank for sale for that 24" boys bike.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/3-tanks-a-rack-and-a-chainguard.104816/


----------

